# Hello!



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm Loz, I joined here from recommendation of Shiprat/Matt off RFUK. I've had one mouse who died at the weekend, so I'm utterly mousebroken at the moment as he was such a sweetheart, very docile, considerate with his pees (!) and loved to watch movies with me and have his cheek scratched. I didn't have him for long (only about 4 months  ) but he's gotten me hooked, so here I am! I've attached a picture of him to this post (hopefully.. ).

I also have two axolotls, two striped grass mice and err, 15 mongolian gerbils. I don't breed anything though.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome! Sorry about your mouse.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, I still keep going over to his tank and expecting to see his goofy face.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Loz
:welcomeany


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi! I had a feeling you'd be on here somewhere. :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello & Welcome to the forum.
Sorry about your loss


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and I'm really sorry to hear of the loss of your little mousie


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome. They leave a little mouse-shaped hole in your heart, don't they?


----------

